

It's Time to Be an Entrepreneur... - romil
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alanhall/2012/07/15/kiss-your-boss-goodbye-its-time-to-be-an-entrepreneur/

======
forgingahead
Sorry this is nonsense. Starting a company is NOT a substitute for being
employed. It is infinitely easier to get paid $100K working for someone else
than it is to start a company, find clients, customers, and grow until you can
comfortably pay yourself $30K.

Start a company because of a market opportunity you see and can reasonably
conquer. Don't start a company because you're being whiny about your job.

